# What do you consider ideal age to marry?



## Amol (Nov 1, 2021)

It is not about opinion of overall society, country, state or neighborhood.

What you personally think ideal age for marriage is?

There are obviously no right or wrong answers to this question.

I think 28 sounds like a good age. If you graduate at age of 22 then you get like 5+ years of work so you financially should be at good enough place.

28 is also good where one would have become matured enough to start a family of he or she wants.

So seems like a good age.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 1, 2021)

I'd say there's no ideal age, it just has more to do with how the relationship is going. You could say 28ish like you said, but thats assuming they went to college. It just depends however old they are when they get thier life together.

Ideal conditions are long term healthy relationship, both have thier life together, and you've spent atleast a year living together. I think the last part is important. After a few months living together with my last Girlfriend that's when I knew it wasn't going to work out lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 1, 2021)

Married at any age (legal) is fine as long as your relationship works. Now... When you have kids is a different story.

Tones of good benifits when marrying early with no kids. You have a best friend, lover and partner in crime to do tones of shit with, travel, save up and buy a property together, travel, sex, stay up all night doing crazy shit, more travel, quit your job with confident if it doesn't really work out, etc etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 1, 2021)

Amol said:


> like 5+ years of work so you financially should be at good enough place.


Bruh, I got almost no savings when I got married many years back. We basically work our shit out together after marriage. I was literally broke after the Honeymoon.  


And I didn't plan anything, lmao. One night, I just felt like.. damn, this girl sacrified so much for me, so I just asked her to marry me, without a plan and a ring   

Not saying my approach is great, just saying sometimes people over think and over plan stuff too much and then they just loose more in the end.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Amol (Nov 1, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> I'd say there's no ideal age, it just has more to do with how the relationship is going. You could say 28ish like you said, but thats assuming they went to college. It just depends however old they are when they get thier life together.
> 
> Ideal conditions are long term healthy relationship, both have thier life together, and you've spent atleast a year living together. I think the last part is important. After a few months living together with my last Girlfriend that's when I knew it wasn't going to work out lol.


I know *overall* there is no ideas age.
I was asking for what is ideal age for you as an individual.


Shanks said:


> Bruh, I got almost no savings when I got married many years back. We basically work our shit out together after marriage. I was literally broke after the Honeymoon.
> 
> 
> And I didn't plan anything, lmao. One night, I just felt like.. damn, this girl sacrified so much for me, so I just asked her to marry me, without a plan and a ring
> ...



Well then you had a good understanding wife.

It never hurts to try to be as financially stable as possible before getting married.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 1, 2021)

Amol said:


> Well then you had a good understanding wife.


We were both crazy as fuck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 1, 2021)

Amol said:


> I know *overall* there is no ideas age.
> I was asking for what is ideal age for you as an individual.
> 
> 
> ...


For me personally it'd be around 30. I'm 23 rn and people my age all roughly seem like they're thinking the same thing. People I went to High School are just starting to get married now, but those are all the high school sweet hearts who stayed together. I've seen people say that it's hard to find a good husband/wife in this generation and I'd agree with that. I think Social media's probably got a big role with that.


----------



## dergeist (Nov 1, 2021)

Depends on endgame.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 1, 2021)

no older than 16

Reactions: Funny 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 1, 2021)

I was engaged at 27, it felt right at the time but I feel like a completely different human being now almost 10 years on. 

It probably was still the right time, if i'd met someone i'd decided to stay with we would have grown/changed together.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 1, 2021)

The age that you personally feel is the right one for you to marry.

I feel it's a very personal thing.

Personally speaking, it's when you have the base to sustain a family and the child and after you did your own stuff, be it traveling the world, finish a project, etc. So it would vary

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Schneider (Nov 1, 2021)

To reproduce: ideally early 20s to mid 30s. Older than that is okay for second/another pregnancy, but riskier for a first.

To marry: any age over 25 really, as long as you are mature enough, financially set, and found the right one, even if you're unmarried for 67 years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 1, 2021)

For me, I think 28-32 is a good age range for Guy.

FWIW I'm 27, about to turn 28 next month, and I've been considering getting married recently. Prior to this year I was just into casual relationships, but now I'm interested in women who wanna get married. Though I do have a different mindset now compared to last year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aduro (Nov 1, 2021)

I think mid 20s onwards is good. A lot of my relatives who married in their early 20s wound up splitting up.
People should have a few tries and failures at long-term relationships before they claim to be making a lifelong commitment. Know whether the grass is greener somewhere else or not.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2021)

Before 30.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 1, 2021)

The common wisdom is that women's ability to conceive and safely have healty babies decreases markedly after 35, so you should plan on having your *last* kid at that age and then count backwards from there. Women are also unlikely to become pregnant while breastfeeding, which seems to be nature's way of spacing the kids. So you should estimate that the minimum space between kids is closer to 2 years than to 1 year. So if you want, for example, 2 kids, you will want to have the first no later than 33 and the second no later than 35.

Probably move it up to 30 for the first one, since successfully conceiving is not always as easy as snapping your fingers (movies where people get pregnant after fucking one time are not realistic).

If you don't have extended experience living away from your parents and/or living together with a person of the opposite sex, you probably want to schedule some "breaking in time" at the start of the marriage to figure out your domestic routine (should the toilet seat be up or down?) before you add the extra pressure of taking care of a baby.

With all those considerations, probably around 28.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## trance (Nov 1, 2021)

25-30?


----------



## wibisana (Nov 1, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> I was engaged at 27, it felt right at the time but I feel like a completely different human being now almost 10 years on.
> 
> It probably was still the right time, if i'd met someone i'd decided to stay with we would have grown/changed together.


dude you are old


----------



## wibisana (Nov 1, 2021)

i got this life lesson from my "mom" land lord (she own the room i rented when i was start working in Jakarta)
that i should havent got too old before my kid reach 25 (graduated uni). here it is common that parent pays their kid uni, for their future. so if you marry/have kid, at the oldest is 35.
35 + 25 = 60 (pretty old)

so if you want your kid have higher education marry and have kid before 35. so you wont be to old to work and pay for their uni cost


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 1, 2021)

wibisana said:


> dude you are old


Yup

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Djomla (Nov 1, 2021)

It's just a piece of paper, so, whenever as long as the relationship is working.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Gin (Nov 1, 2021)

Djomla said:


> It's just a piece of paper, so, whenever as long as the relationship is working.


/thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Nov 1, 2021)

While you're young/naive enough to believe it will last?


----------



## Djomla (Nov 2, 2021)

Gin said:


> /thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Van Basten (Nov 2, 2021)

For guys, age 30-35.

For women, age 25-30.

Just a general take. It also depends on lifestyle (actual and preferred) and future plans (e.g. having kids.)


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Nov 5, 2021)

28-30
I wanna taste all the diffent types of cuisines first


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 5, 2021)

21-57


----------



## Alita (Nov 6, 2021)

Like you said there is no right or wrong answer here but I would say at least 30 or older. Basically after you have established yourself and made a living and are mature enough to do it. I don't say 20's cause usually people are still working towards their career goals or deciding what they want to do at that time. I also feel it is good to have some time to yourself before getting married to truly make up your mind if/when you are ready for it.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 8, 2021)

60.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2021)

25-30 probably


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2021)

Late 20's to early 30's is a good range I think.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Nov 9, 2021)

25-30 sounds like a reasonable age to marry. You’re more mature then. The most important thing is that the relationship you’re in is stable and can preserve, I think. There are too many people these days that get married after too short a time, they rush into and their marrige falls apart.


----------



## Francyst (Nov 11, 2021)

Marriage now is just a fun day and a title so there's no difference if it happens at 18 or 30.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 13, 2021)

As long as it happens before 35 for me I'm good. 22-23 is too young, 28 is ideal but not if you started late in life.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 14, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> Late 20's to early 30's is a good range I think.


gives you enough time to bounce back if you get divorced.


----------



## Kingslayer (Nov 15, 2021)

There is no right age tbh.  Pals got married after high school, most get committed  by college .

Some wait for financial stability like my boss  . I attended his  wedding he was 50 btw. 

My only suggestion if both you and your partner have decide to commit dont wait just get married. What comes later is not in your hands .


----------



## Mider T (Nov 15, 2021)

Kingslayer said:


> I attended his wedding he was 50 btw.


Too old.  Bro you're almost dead lol.  You aren't going to be starting a family.


----------



## Rin (Nov 15, 2021)

There simply is not any — you marry once you find your showy Juliet.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 15, 2021)

i don't think there is a specific age. ideally everyone would find their partner while they can still start a family, but that's not how life works out. adding this kind of pressure to yourself might make you settle or end up with someone abusive. 

take your time.


----------

